# Christmas Spirit in music



## Dalia (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello, for this year i did my Christmas tree already i am glad about that a pretty thing and i like Christmas spirit ! So i create this thread now i hope it is not to soon ?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 14, 2018)

Too soon.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## gipper (Nov 14, 2018)

In the spirit of Christmas, may all Ds, Rs, libs, and cons come together.  


...I know...I am dreaming


----------



## beautress (Nov 14, 2018)

Deo Gracias​
​


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 14, 2018)

Dang, Dalia. That's early.  That is my favorite time of the year, though. So, I could see why you would get started on it early.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 14, 2018)

You know what you should get, Dalia. A bunch of tins of those Danish butter cookies. The ones wit hthe big sugar sprinkles on them.

They have the Christmas themed ones now, really pretty. Nice and Christmasy. Plus they're good.

This is about the time of year I start buying those. And chocolates, too. Lots of Christmas chocolates.  Every place you look, a box of chocolates.


----------



## beautress (Nov 14, 2018)

Carol of the Bells

​


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 16, 2018)

This song is from 1913 and appeared on a Victor Record of that time sung by the PEERLESS QUARTET. Someone recorded this on their cell phone. I have no idea whose the guy in the picture (actually, I believe it is a elderly Billy Murray). However, this song is a real vintage treasure. The song is entitled* GOODBYE SUMMER! SO LONG FALL! HELLO WINTERTIME!* I wish someone would re-record this and bring back!


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 21, 2018)

*OH YOU SILVERY BELLS* 1913 (Ada Jones & Billy Murray)   Imagine for a few minutes that you and your best girl have been invited on a sleigh ride with the whole gang. The snow is lightly falling and you're in Mr. Brown's old sleigh. You're on your way to a Christmas party at the big house on the hill --- the highlight of the year. You've brought along a few lanterns and look "swell" in you best suit, high starched collar, and are warm in a heavy seal coat with a fur collar earmuffs --- sporting the bowler hat you've borrowed from father for the auspicious occasion. A little paper folded in the hat band made it fit just right.Your girl loves the corsage you bought her and she looks real sweet with her fur muff and a scarf over her head. Over your laps is granny's old quilt and the horses are snorting clouds of steam as they march through the snow. ONWARD!


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 21, 2018)

The ORIGINAL John Wanamaker Christmas Show Center City Philadelphia with the dancing waters. The newscaster John Fesenda narrates.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2018)

My favorite !


----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> You know what you should get, Dalia. A bunch of tins of those Danish butter cookies. The ones wit hthe big sugar sprinkles on them.
> 
> They have the Christmas themed ones now, really pretty. Nice and Christmasy. Plus they're good.
> 
> This is about the time of year I start buying those. And chocolates, too. Lots of Christmas chocolates.  Every place you look, a box of chocolates.


That right really beautiful , here in France we have les papillotes it is a from my region Lyon and we put it in the chrismas tree


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hello, for this year i did my Christmas tree already i am glad about that a pretty thing and i like Christmas spirit ! So i create this thread now i hope it is not to soon ?




Not too soon at all! 


here we go.....isn't this pretty?


*The Noel feat. Sam Shore - All For Christmas*


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 21, 2018)

*HERE COMES SUZE SNOWFLAKE*


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 22, 2018)

Carillon Bells --- this guy is playing the melody with his feet...


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2018)

*Christmas In My Heart -  Mia Pfirrman - *


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 23, 2018)

The song was a hit in 1958 By the Harry Simeone Carolle


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## konradv (Nov 25, 2018)

The Beach Boys- Little Saint Nick


----------



## konradv (Nov 25, 2018)

The Who- Christmas


----------



## konradv (Nov 25, 2018)

Peter, Paul and Mary- Oh Come, Oh Come Emmanuel


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 26, 2018)

Troika from Lieutenant Kije Suite (Russian sleigh ride)


----------



## Meister (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2018)

*This Year - About Ivy*

*lovin' this!*


----------



## konradv (Nov 27, 2018)

The Royal Guardsmen- Snoopy's Xmas vs the Red Baron


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 28, 2018)

Edison Christmas Cylinder Record 1913, Hail! Hail! Day of Days!


----------



## Meister (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Meister (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 28, 2018)

This is a very rare recording on a brown wax *Columbia Graphophone* brown wax cylinder from 1897.  At that time "commercial" cylinder recordings were made by having the artist sing into several horns at one time These horns were connected to multiple recording machines by way of rubber tubes. In this was only a very limited number of recordings could be "manufactured' at one time. The artist would have to perform over and over again to record "larger" quantities. It would take another 5 years before molded cylinders recording were developed. Needless to say such records may have existed in the hundreds or perhaps a thousand of a real popular tune when _NEW_. Real artists only performed on the _STAGE and rarely for the phonograph crowd _for obvious reasons, until the development of better recording techniques...  *SLEIGH RIDE PARTY*


----------



## skye (Nov 28, 2018)

There must be an Angel ....Eurythmics....

A Christmas Angel


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 28, 2018)

This has to be the scariest rendition of Santa Claus I ever heard. 1922 *SANTA CLAUS HIDES in YOUR PHONOGRAPH*


----------



## buttercup (Nov 28, 2018)

I love this version of little drummer boy


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 28, 2018)

An Old Time Christmas


----------



## Freiheit (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## buttercup (Nov 28, 2018)

O holy night is my favorite  Christmas song of all. And possibly the most beautiful song ever!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 29, 2018)

*[Official Video] That’s Christmas To Me - Pentatonix*


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 30, 2018)

I really enjoy the more obscure Christmas songs ---especially after hearing *Jingles Bells* sung by 100 different artists (thought I do love *Jingle Bells*). I have discovered more and more recordings of songs long forgotten which I really wish would be played even once and awhile ---simply to add to the variety. This one is titled *VOICE of the CHIMES*. And I have seen it recorded on at least 3 different labels --- Pathe', Vocalion, and this rare beauty --- all from the early 1920's.
I can only imagine that while it must have been somewhat popular in its day, it wasn't a child's favorite or a church hymn --- and so it just faded away.... Enjoy!


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2018)

*Bobby Darin - Child of God - Original Wide Stereo LP Mix, Rare Christmas Single!*


----------



## Freiheit (Nov 30, 2018)

Walking about the Weinachten Markt with a cup of Gluhwein is a real treat.


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 1, 2018)

This is one of my most favorite Christmas Carols

*Lo, how a Rose e'er blooming* from tender stem hath sprung!
Of Jesse's lineage coming, as men of old have sung.
It came, a floweret bright, amid the cold of winter,
When half spent was the night.

Isaiah 'twas foretold it, the Rose I have in mind;
Mary we behold it, the Virgin Mother kind.
To show God's love aright, she bore to us a Savior,
When half spent was the night.

The shepherds heard the story proclaimed by angels bright,
How Christ, the Lord of glory was born on earth this night.
To Bethlehem they sped and in the manger they found Him,
As angel heralds said.

This Flower, whose fragrance tender with sweetness fills the air,
Dispels with glorious splendor the darkness everywhere;
True man, yet very God, from sin and death He saves us,
And lightens every load.


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 1, 2018)

*CHRISTMAS CANNON in D *
This night
We pray
Our lives
Will show

This dream
He had
Each child
Still knows

We are waiting
We have not forgotten

On this night
On this night
On this very Christmas night


----------



## ThirdTerm (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2018)

Ella Fitzgerald....."Sleigh Ride"


----------



## beautress (Dec 4, 2018)

​


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 4, 2018)

Feliz Navidad Y'all


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 4, 2018)

LittleNipper said:


> *CHRISTMAS CANNON in D *


To my ears the piano part in this is plodding to say the least. Give it back to Kings College Cambridge and an organ please. On the other hand it’s nowhere near as nausiating as the ‘with it’ Christmas music spewed out in Supermarkets from October onwards.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 5, 2018)

My great great grandmother was from Dunkirk  A traditional French carol sung by a German country youth choir.


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 6, 2018)

*The Skater's Waltz *


----------



## skye (Dec 6, 2018)

from Australia, Keith Urban .... another great version of this  song...


*"Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas"*


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## BlueGin (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 6, 2018)

*ELVIS PRESLEY, IT'S CHRISTMAS TIME pretty baby.*


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)

If we really must celebrate the birth of you know who, let’s get serious.
However, be warned the conductor carries on like the umpire at an Italian soccer game.


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2018)

*Dean Martin - I've Got My Love To Keep Me Warm (Original) 1959*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## BlueGin (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## BlueGin (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2018)

*Alan Jackson - Amazing Grace*


----------



## beautress (Dec 9, 2018)

​


----------



## beautress (Dec 9, 2018)

​


----------



## beautress (Dec 9, 2018)

​


----------



## beautress (Dec 9, 2018)

Celebrating Christmas in the Scotish Style... Yay!   
​


----------



## beautress (Dec 9, 2018)

​


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 9, 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## beautress (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm a pan flute lover, and am loving listening to this tonight...
​


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 11, 2018)

What is it about the Yuletide insanity that induces in so many a musical taste lobotomy?


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 11, 2018)

*O COME ALL YE FAITHFUL* played on a Rahway, NJ --- Regina Music Box 1900


----------



## konradv (Dec 13, 2018)

The unChristmas Spirit song.  "Father Christmas, give us some money; we got no time for your silly toys."


The Kinks- Father Christmas


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 13, 2018)

Okay, now it's time! I actually have this.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2018)

*Charles Brown - Please Come Home For Christmas*


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2018)

....Son ...you be blessed everywhere....or anywhere he might be

May Judy Garland  be thanked for her talents ....for her music

Merry Christmas is right

*Judy Garland Xmas Special | Joey Luft sings "Where Is Love"1963*


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2018)

beautress thank you so much!  glad you like this....it means a lot to me!  ^^^


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2018)

suddenly I am sad....

tomorrow is another day!  love you all


----------



## beautress (Dec 14, 2018)

skye said:


> beautress thank you so much!  glad you like this....it means a lot to me!  ^^^


I have a special love for the sound of children singing. When our Choirmaster and his wife left our church one week, I took over the children's choir and learned how wonderful children singers are, and how much the church loved hearing the children sing any time we did for that year until the children fortunately got some better training from musicians educated to be real teachers. Even so, it blessed me much to hear the children each and every week for that interim year.

I also have a fondness for songbirds, and found this one in which this woman sounds so like a songbird:

​


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## beautress (Dec 16, 2018)

Baby in the family? This hours-long music box classics has been shown to aid in relaxing babies and assists in brain development. I'm not sure anyone knows why. 

​


----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2018)

*Chris Tomlin - Noel (Live) ft. Lauren Daigle*


----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2018)

*Let It Be Christmas Everywhere (Alan Jackson)*


----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2018)

a bit of 1964  Christmas ... short song  from  The  Beach Boys and surf and all that 


*Beach Boys - The Man With All The Toys*


----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2018)

so beautiful....so sacred...Happy   musical Christmas for all...Bless



*The Lord's Prayer - The Beach Boys.*


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 20, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


>


YUCK ! ! For me the most nausiating aspect of yuletide insanity is having sugar coated ‘classical favourites’ dragged out after Christmans dinner when most of those inflcting a flood of sentimental tosh on others would never, ever listen to any form of classical music for the rest of the year. Not that I have any particular dislike for Mr Tchaikovsky’s little lollipop, but please, spare me the overdose in the 25th.


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 21, 2018)

Not music, but a true song resonating from within Linus' BIG heart


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2018)

so  beautiful... Christmas  Spirit...... "On This Winter's Night"

by Lady Antebellum.


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## The Professor (Dec 22, 2018)

One of my favorite Christmas songs is “I Heard the Bells on Christmas day.” The song delivers the perfect Christmas message; the ultimate triumph of faith over doubt and despair. The lyrics are from a poem written by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow and the story behind the poem is both tragic and inspiring.

Longfellow and his wife Fanny had been married 18 years and had five children when misfortune struck. On July 11, 1861, Fanny had just trimmed their young daughter’s hair and wanted to preserve a few strands in an envelope which she tried to seal by using hot sealing wax. In the process her dress caught fire and she was quickly engulfed in flames. Longfellow bravely extinguished the flames with his own body, but was unable to save his wife. Fanny died the next morning and Longfellow's face arms and hands were severely burned making it impossible for him to attend her funeral.

On Christmas day following his wife's death, Longfellow wrote, “How inexpressibly sad are all holidays.” On the next Christmas (1862), still depressed, Longfellow wrote in his journal, "'A merry Christmas' say the children, but that is no more for me." Almost a year later, Longfellow's oldest son Charles, a lieutenant in the Army of the Potomac was badly wounded; he survived but was crippled.  Personal tragedy and the ongoing Civil War had caused Longfellow to doubt his faith. He became despondent and withdrawn. The prolific writer barely wrote a word in his journal. Then, something mysterious and wonderful happened; some force or influence known only to Longfellow intervened , rekindled his spirit and gave him hope. On Christmas Day of 1864, his faith restored, he wrote "Christmas Bells." Here are the three most popular verses:

I heard the bells on Christmas day
Their old familiar carols play,
And wild and sweet the words repeat
Of peace on earth, good will to men.

And in despair I bowed my head
“There is no peace on earth,” I said,
“For hate is strong and mocks the song
Of peace on earth, good will to men.”

Then pealed the bells more loud and deep:
“God is not dead, nor doth He sleep;
The wrong shall fail, the right prevail
With peace on earth, good will to men.”

The following rendition of the song is one of my favorites. I hope you guys and gals enjoy it.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 22, 2018)

Merry Christmas Everyone........


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 23, 2018)

Sadly Youtube’s MP3 compression and other digital naties have mangled and masked a lot of the harmonic richness of this performance but some of the spirit comes through.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 23, 2018)

For any of you rare specimens out there with an attention span longer than 3mins 20 secs. - - - -


----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2018)

*1hr plus of Mannheim Steamroller Christmas Music*


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 23, 2018)

*Johnny Cash - The Little Drummer Boy (Yule Log)*


----------



## Mindful (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## BlueGin (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## BlueGin (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## BlueGin (Dec 24, 2018)




----------

